# BBS Sport Design Split Rims (Porsche GT3 Wheels) - Newly Refurbished



## Shredder (Oct 10, 2009)

I just got my wheels back from being refurbished - a set of BBS Sport Design split rims for my Boxster S (this style is also fitted to the Porsche GT3). The OEM finish is a diamond cut outer lip and silver painted centre piece. The problem is the outer lips always corrode and the lacquer lifts as water gets underneath it.

I have had the wheels refinished with the outers painted in Hi-Power Silver and the centrepieces in BBS Silver. This painted colour on the outers not only has better longevity than a diamond cut finish but has a metallic look itself. The primer and lacquer on both pieces were powder coated whilst the colour coat was wet sprayed. I wanted a wet sprayed colour coat as this is the OEM paint finish (and having viewed powder coated finishes at local refurbishers I could discern a difference between the wet sprayed finish and powder coat up close). The wheels went through the Rimstock production line and robotic sprayers alongside their brand new wheels.

These pictures are after one coat each of AG SRP and AG EGP. The photo of them in the box shows the contrast between the two colours best.

Now I just need to find a local tyre fitter with a touchless machine... 

Have to say a thanks to Andy Harper at Rimstock (www.rimfurbish.co.uk) who went out of his way to ensure I was 100% happy with the finish and also gave me a tour of the factory (their brand is Team Dynamics, but they also make wheels for Aston Marton, Lotus etc). :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2009)

Looks a cracking job, nice wheels too.

Paul


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

Very nice. I had a set of mk3 golf gti annivarsay bbs splits that were corroded, i stripped them and mirror polished them instead. Looked great but no as maintenance free as yours!


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

Nice wheels, so much easier to protect them prior to fitting them back on the car.

Good work

:thumb:


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

very very nice , how much did you pay in total in the end ?

im impressed you get a 12 month warranty too , you dont get this with most other places


----------



## edition (Sep 7, 2008)

Lovely wheels!


----------



## Huw (Feb 16, 2007)

Very nice set of wheels.


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

:argie: enough said


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

They do look like they have had a quality job


----------



## Shredder (Oct 10, 2009)

cleancar said:


> very very nice , how much did you pay in total in the end ?
> 
> im impressed you get a 12 month warranty too , you dont get this with most other places


They also give the warranty on a diamond cut finish - most places won't do this due to the risk of deterioration.

I negotiated on the price - I disassembled the wheels myself (bought a 10mm XZN bit to undo the bolts) which saved them labour so that helped.  I had also agreed to reassemble them but they kindly did it for me anyway. :thumb:


----------



## Tiauguinho (May 1, 2007)

Very impressed


----------



## Shredder (Oct 10, 2009)

KKM said:


> Nice wheels, so much easier to protect them prior to fitting them back on the car.
> 
> Good work
> 
> :thumb:


Yes, plus being able to do it inside instead of out in this cold weather!  Although the room did smell strongly of polish and sealant afterwards! Quite tiring on the hands though with all the intricate areas compared to waxing a car.


----------



## Teddy (Dec 15, 2007)

So good it's a shame to put them on the car...


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Cracking job by Rimstock there, and worthy of a bump. They have quality and value. A1 are good too, but too expensive IMO


----------



## uzi-blue (Mar 16, 2011)

Very nice. :argie:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

They look fantastic.


----------

